#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Ubuntu Development Hangout - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/28/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Jono Bacon: Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/29/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Ubuntu Development Hangout - Speakers: dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/30/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
<leedev> Ubuntuonair.com and the youtube page aren't showing the Q&A
<k1l> https://plus.google.com/+JonoBaconProfile/posts/ChAJkVExNwb
<k1l> at least 11minutes to go
<leedev> usually I can open the video stream and wait wait the countdown
<leedev> *with
<leedev> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpSYOFHPi9M
<leedev> the video feed
<Moondeck> wow intensifies
<Moondeck> hi
<Moondeck> Yo
<ahayzen> jono, i can see you!
<thmslld> see you
<Moondeck> Yup, we can see you
<popey> jono: we see you!
<fossterer> yes!
<Garheade> You are visable in the meatspace.
<leedev> bacon, I SEE YOU ;)
<Moondeck> play some guitar now!
<Zenel> i see you
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Now I see him
<RogerCarder> Can see you (for the last time) :-(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> <3
<scuttlemonkey> hah, hooray for the on-air delay :P
<thelionroars> we can see you
<popey> QUESTION: Did you and sabdfl have a massive argument over beards, and is that the real reason you left?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> quick QUESTION Did you miss me?
<richie4422> QUESTION: Do you love me Jono? Why do you leave me Jono? :(
<k1l> QUESTION: why did you announce your ending in canonical so near to the deadline?
<MarkDude> Jono MFing Bacon!
<Nivex> no question, just warm wishes on your new endeavor.
<DanChapman> +1 popey
<neuro> AHOY JONO!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Gawd I already miss you Jono
<k1l> QUESTION: do you know if there will be a new community-manager at all and who is on that list so far? :)
<Moondeck> QUESTION is it legal to remake ubuntu and distribute it for free?
<MarkDude> +2 popey
<Arif> hiiii all
<mhall119> +3 popey
<un_wilson> NO QUESTION: you will be missed ;)
<neuro> what did popey say that's being +1'd?
<ribaron> hey
<ribaron> :D
<popey> neuro: you'll find out in a moment
<mhall119> neuro: that jono is leaving because of a beard-related argument with sabdfl
<popey> ASK ANYTHING!
<DanChapman> [19:01] <popey> QUESTION: Did you and sabdfl have a massive argument over beards, and is that the real reason you left?
<Moondeck> QUESTION is it legal to remake ubuntu and distribute it for free?
<vasil> QUESTION; Why are you living us did we did something
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: did Mark shuttleworth kick you out after he found out that you was a massive elementory os and MLP fan? (BadVotage)
<popey> DON'T ASK ABOUT SUPPORT!
<neuro> QUESTION: How long until you spend more time on orbit than sabdfl?
<Arif> what is this
<popey> BUT ASK ANYTHING!
<popey> ☻
<neuro> OR CONFIDENTIAL STUFF
<neuro> BUT ANYTHING AT ALL!
<Zenel> #question Why are the ubuntu foulders so ugly ?
<MarkDude> lol
<mhall119> neuro: we don't tell him confidential stuff anymore :)
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Not really a question but... Firstly thank you and your team for creating such a welcoming and enjoyable environment for me and the other core app developers who attended the Malta sprint and for providing this opportunity to us. Secondly thank you for being such an inspiration to myself, and others, within the Ubuntu community - I'm sure many of us wouldn't have stuck around so long without your enthusiasm. Lastly I ho
<ahayzen> pe that you enjoy your new venture to join the XPrize foundation and wish you good luck in the future :)
<adi> QUESTION: Who will be your successor?
<neuro> QUESTION: will you donate your sideburns to the community?
<popey> QUESTION: Will you be sharing rooms with co-workers at XPrize? If so, will the other person pick up your pants from the bathroom floor?
<Moondeck> QUESTION is it legal to remake ubuntu and distribute it for free?
<leedev> Moondeck, holy shit, man
<mhall119> Moondeck: depends on the changes you make
<nhaines> leedev: please be polite.
<jose> Moondeck: stop it, please
<neuro> QUESTION: did you take the SpaceX job because they have an 'X' in their name, and thus sounds cooler than "Canonical"?
<MarkDude> Yes it is. You need be careful of trademark Moondeck
<mrbrowsntone3g> QUESTION:  When are you reverting back to android on ur nexus devices or are you buying an iphone
<ribaron> he talks too much.
<ribaron> :D
<mhall119> name dropping!
<nhaines> neuro: it's well known that jobs with X in the name are more XTREME
 * MarkDude is making Dude-buntu, next question :D
<leedev> nhaines, the first thing he said was to not say the same question over and over
<Moondeck> Yeah, i just make another name, but give credit to Canonical
<neuro> ribaron: it's his last Q&A, i think he's allowed
<popey> jono likes pie http://imgur.com/ZsVnPv1
<neuro> popey: WHO DOESN'T?!
<ribaron> ok :D
<neuro> DIE-A-MAN-DES!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<neuro> LOOK UPON MY WORKS AND ... oh, not Ozymandias, OK
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/27/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> neuro: close, but instead of dispair it would be "marvel" or "rejoice"
<neuro> QUESTION: Will you be INCENTIVISING COMMUNITY?!
<neuro> mhall119: hehe
<ribaron> im from turkey
<neuro> TRICORDER!
<ribaron> youtube ban here
<ribaron> :D
<thelionroars> QUESTION: (actually a couple, sorry) 3 weeks ago you mentioned that the openness of the hardware for the ubuntu phone is not a big concern for the average consumer. How do you think it will affect the average desktop user of ubuntu, who probably does really value that control? Do you think it will alienate those users, and other linux users who voice lack of openness in the hardware as the main reason for wanting an alternative to
<thelionroars> android? Is a 3 year old phone (nexus 4) the best we can hope for at present?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Did Popey kick you out of your job because he wanted the place?
<neuro> a mate of mine was in one of the tricorder posters
<IamI> QUESTION: Do I want to know what you were really searching for when you found the "Final countdown on Ukulele" video? :D
<jose> neuro: please, try to keep questions in lower-case
<esanchez> QUESTION: Who will be the new Ubuntu Community Mgr. ?
<neuro> jose: please FEAR my CAPS LOCK! :)
<jose> esanchez: please, do not repeat questions
<mhall119> man he better start answering questions soon or he'll never get through the queue
<neuro> totally
<thelionroars> I stayed up till 4am here in Australia to ask that btw :)
<k1l> mhall119: :)
<snwh> so will there be XPRIZE Q&A after this? :P
<vasil> QUESTION: Final quitar solo?
<arseniuss> QUESTION Do you have any advice for student who want help open source software as a work at home (for Ubuntu)?
<esanchez> jose: sorry...didn't see it...
<MarkDude> Question- Am I the only person that fells really proud when Jono uses *big words*?
<neuro> QUESTION: are you training Jack to replace you?
<Drew_Neilson> glad you're not leaving us Jono :-)
<nshiell> QUESTION: Is there a replacement and will he/she do these Q&A?
<ribaron> jono
<mhall119> MarkDude: I know right, he's all grown up now :)
<ribaron> you say "selam turkiye"
<ribaron> please :D
<Cristian_> QUESTION - Where do you see ubuntu 5 years from now ?
<MarkDude> mhall119, +1 Blame Erica XD
<mhall119> yeah, she's been a good influence on him and ruined everything
<snwh> c'mon jono is irreplaceable
<k1l> no jono2.0? :)
<neuro> QUESTION: in tribute to today's t-shirt, have you tried In-N-Out's Animal Fries?
<theBest> QUESTION: Can you tell us a bit about the progress of Ubuntu 14.10?
<mhall119> theBest: tomorrow there will be an ubuntu engineering update on that progress, at 1400 UTC
<jose> mhall119: you ninja'd me
<mhall119> right here
<mhall119> jose: :)
<neuro> popey: I think you need to make a jono.popey.com with a gif of bits from previous Q&A sessions
<Zenel> QUESTION: Will the replacement  do these Q&A?
<neuro> mhall119 is such a ninja
<MarkDude> +1 Jono gifs
<neuro> it makes sense
<theBest> mhall119: Thank you for the info.
<mhall119> theBest: np, hope you can make it
<dickmorrell> you will be sadly missed now you have time to grow a moustache
<mrbrowsntone3g> QUESTION:  Do you Canonical mobile parteners will try and cmpete with the Motorola Moto E'
<neuro> conspiracy, lol
<theBest> mhall119: I'm not sure yet, but it's on YouTube anyway.
<neuro> jono has been taken in by the MKULTRA types
<nshiell> QUESTION: Is there any Open Source software that you would like to use in your new job that the community hasn't made yet?
<nhaines> QUESTION: Does this mean you'll never get the chance to ride on Canonical One?  :)
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION: when will the finished version of Ubuntu for phones and tablets be available, both for installation on Nexus devices, and on commercially-available phones and tablets?
<neuro> The Wolverhamptonian Candidate
<mhall119> theBest: yeah, it'll be recorded to watch later, but if you are there when it is live you can ask questions
<vasil> QUESTION: When will mark answer our questions
<neuro> popey: your q has been usurped!
<popey> YES! my question attributed to DanChapman, win!
<mhall119> +1
<Neo31> great to see jono on air i wish he stays :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If your job at xprice ends up not how you want it, would you be able to go back to canonical, and would you want to?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: we've already told him the grounds keeper position is available if he wants it :)
<mrbrowsntone3g> QUESTION:  Will your new position bring you back to blighty.
<neuro> mhall119: ;)
<popey> "feedback to the sdk team" AKA, Nekhelesh laying the smack down.
<nhaines> QUESTION: Can you strongly recommend the creation of an X-prize for an U1 file sync replacement?  :D
<mhall119> lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Are you leaving so you can remove Ubuntu from your mac and so you can buy an iPhone? (You an Apple for life person?)
<mhall119> nik90_ has a list
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, haha xD wooo
<RogerCarder> QUESTION I feel empty about Ubuntu now your not there, don't quit Bad Voltage. All the best to you and you family.
<nshiell> Jono, many thanks for your afternoons spent chatting with us about Ubuntu; it's good to have a person rather than a mailing list
<gordon__> QUESTION: what about Bad Voltage
<neuro> gordon__: he's already said he's going to keep doing it :)
<popey> \o/
<neuro> popey: haha busted
<neuro> damn, i typed the wrong X company name, d'oh
<gordon__> cool
<neuro> we're a chatty bunch
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro, as long as it has an X in it, Jono doesn't mind
<mhall119> he's going to be in #ubuntu-touch giving us a hard time every day until it's perfect
<dickmorrell> chatter thats Neuro
<neuro> QUOTE!!!!!!!
<neuro> and i believe most people have just shouted HOUSE for community bingo
<MarkDude> QUESTION- does Mark S mind the good natured comparison to James Bond villains like Ernst Stavro Blofeld? Like the rumoured Ubuntu Island with the shark tank to interview folks :D
<Neo31> QUESTION : will you keep contributing to Ubuntu as a community member? if so what do you plan to do?
 * MarkDude think folks miss that Mark S has a great sense of humor. True story :)
<axami> any new book from you about Linux or Community?
<popey> he is right ☻
<MarkDude> He just had a new book,
<neuro> QUESTION: can you confirm the real reason you're leaving is that the Canonical engineers have finally found a way to duplicate you in the cloud, and that the jo.no cluster communitises at more teraposts per second than you can?
<mhall119> popey just wants someone to snuggle
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey, do you?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, AWWWWWWWW
<neuro> NO-ONE should snuggle with popey
<nshiell> Lots of Ukalale in London, weird
<MarkDude> Well yes popey he has always had a great sense of humour with me
<mhall119> neuro: nah, he was replaced with a shell script long ago
<dickmorrell> That kazoo hand motion was dubious / practiced
<MarkDude>  +1 solos
<neuro> same bat channel
<Neo31> +1 solo
<Neo31> ^_^
<theBest> guitar yes
<nshiell> Sweet
<MarkDude> Same Q&A- just with faaaar less Wolverhamptoniness ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> JONO'S COMMUNITY Q&A WOOOO
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: What do you think of Christopher Lee releasing a heavy metal album on his 92nd birthday and have you had a chance to listen to it? http://news.sky.com/story/1269860/christopher-lee-turns-92-with-new-metal-album
<ChloeWolfieGirl> FAK YUS
<scuttlemonkey> QUESTION: do you see the individual members of your team having more autonomy in each of the sub-communities?  I could see it being quite a challenge to keep a strong focal point w/ someone new who has new goals/focus.
<nhaines> Time for jono to write a tell-all exposé.  :)
<zul> mmm...sausage
<mhall119> scuttlemonkey: I don't think it's possible to have *more* autonomy than we already had in each of our areas of focus
<neuro> xprize.com/community/buildjonoatricorder/qna/that-guitar-is-too-loud/beard
<dickmorrell> Are Xprize going to pay you enough to have a good bathroom lightbulb so you can manage to shave your chin properly ?
<neuro> (URL may not work)
<neuro> dickmorrell: prefix your questions with QUESTIONL
<neuro> s/L/:/
<scuttlemonkey> well, "autonomy" might be the wrong word
<Neo31> QUESTION : is there an estimation of how many phones are planned to be released with Ubuntu Touch in the first months of 2015?
<scuttlemonkey> fragmentation?
<arseniuss> tnx
 * MarkDude knows this to be true. Ubuntu folks  sometimes seek out others to share knowledge <understated> Sir
<neuro> BIG WURDZ
<snwh> QUESTION: always important, do you eat peanut butter straight out of the jar with a spoon?
<scuttlemonkey> more about highlighting the "Juju" community (or others) as individual efforts
<popey> Neo31: we're releasing in 2014 ☻
<vasil> QUESTION:Will you be angry if i kicked Marks Ass for leting you go
<mhall119> ^
<neuro> a member of the community ... JUST LIKE US!
<popey> like the great unwashed
<nhaines> Hmm, that reminds me that I really should find my SCALE mug.
<scuttlemonkey> mhall119: ^
<neuro> a man of the people
<neuro> in the people
<Neo31> yes popey I am aware of the BQ and Mezu phones and stuff, but I wanted to see about the first months of 2015
<toddc> I am using my scale mug
<mhall119> scuttlemonkey: if anything I hope we bring all of those different pieces closer together
<neuro> running from the people
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Did anyone make you a leaving cake? if not I'd make one if I wasn't in the north of the UK xD
<jose> QUESTION: what's your opinion of rms.sexy?
<nshiell> I hope so
<nhaines> Neo31: manufacturers have to make their own announcements.
<MarkDude> Question: will it be like the Old Pope hanging out in the Vatican with the new Pope? If #thenewjono is whom I think it will be- my question is more awesome XD
<neuro> jose: please, please, please say that's not a thing
<popey> Neo31: we haven't announced further partners, more news to come
<vasil> QUESTION:Ѝие щдк жьщ
<jose> neuro: go ahead, it exists
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jose, He doesn't have enough time to express his feelings on that?
<neuro> oh god
<neuro> it exists
<neuro> although i have confirmed it's existence by checking dns first
<scuttlemonkey> mhall119: be interesting to watch someone new settle in...lots of moving parts :)
<mhall119> scuttlemonkey: no doubt
<nik90_> hello everyone
<thelionroars> QUESTION: After the success of 'Dealing with Disrespect', when can we expect your cookbook 'Bakin' with Bacon'?
<Neo31> popey, how can I help marketing Ubuntu Touch devices in my country (Tunisia) and in north africa ?
<neuro> jose: MY EYES
<mhall119> uh oh, nik90_ is here, and may have a list
<nik90_> hi jono, mhall119, popey, ahayzen  :)
<popey> nik90_: yo!
<mhall119> o/
<neuro> is it a nested list?
<nik90_> mhall119: lol...you want me to create more lists :P
<popey> Your lists are epic.
<mhall119> nik90_: as long as they're not for me :)
<neuro> i want to read 'Bakin' with Bacon'
<nik90_> mhall119: rofl
<nik90_> popey: ty ;)
<popey> nik90_: http://imgur.com/NnoGhN1 us in the sdk meeting
<Neo31> QUESTION : how can I help market Ubuntu Touch devices in my country (Tunisia) and in north Africa?
<neuro> good lord
<mhall119> popey: lol
<neuro> this man eats in-n-out like a pro
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION so you think it'll be a few years before Ubuntu has the same selection of apps as Android and iOS?
 * MarkDude would buy the cookbook
<nik90_> popey: lol..how the hell do you find these stuff?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: are you making out that you like Ubuntu, and then on your next community Q&A when ever you hear the nme will you swear in destress?
<vasil> QUESTION:Why Unicorn
<popey> ☻
<neuro> popey is an imgur ninja
<nik90_> neuro: +1
<nik90_> rather +10000
<nshiell> QUESTION: Do you think other Open Source projects should do this kind of Q&A?
<king> QUESTION: What operating system do you use?
<neuro> king: seriously? :)
<neuro> that's like asking rms if he has a beard
<mhall119> king: he uses a Mac, check out the mouse on the desk next to him
<neuro> but that's not what he asked ;)
<Minska1> king: of course it's MikeOS
<neuro> jono does care
<zul> QUESTION: is your liver going to go into remission?
<neuro> he lies
<mhall119> zul: lol
<arseniuss> QUESTION Will Ubuntu Phone have Lite version?
<MarkDude> Prediction; Mark S will be asking you for advice on how to deal with doing TV interviews. Jono will be on tv often soon, IMO
<mhall119> MarkDude: with his face blurred?
<neuro> jono has already been on tv
<neuro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTWueMqxCSc
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION: can you be more specific about when you think the first commercially-available phones will be released?
<k1l> QUESTION: looking back at your ubuntu/canonical time. where do you think you should have acted differently? and where do you think you have been critiziced wrongly?
<nhaines> It felt good to say.
<popey> k1l: good question
<popey> the beard, imo, just the beard
<neuro> yep
<k1l> ;p popey
<MarkDude> neuro, I mean all the time, I mean on tv often
<toddc> QUESTION Best wishesand best of luck I have enjoyed following you here
<neuro> mark shuttleworth isn't a bond villain
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION: how do I keep up with the latest news when it comes to Ubuntu for phones and tablets?
<neuro> mark shuttleworth is bruce wayne
<vasil> QUESTION:Will you use the orange box
<Neo31> thank you jono for the great work you've done for Ubuntu
<nhaines> It's like aq's superpower.
<neuro> the power of ginger?
<MarkDude> Question; do you also find it amusing that we will likely see each other next in Portland at CLS, even tho we live nearby? Speaking of which- make sure to mention CLS, and how that still goes on :)
<popey> QUESTION: Will you now finally try Arch Linux?
<neuro> oh i wish
<mrbrowsntone3g> QUESTION:  Inspite of your distate for sport will u feel conflicted if england and usa have to ai mportant game
<MarkDude> Yes neuro - that why its funny, IMHO
<neuro> it's taken sadly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jo.no? FIREFOX!
<neuro> YOU HAVE ELECTED THE WAY OF PAIN ... BY GUITAR
<nhaines> QUESTION: is your ulterior motive in moving to X-Prize that Culver City is really close to SCALE so you can expense it?
<MarkDude> So many folks think Mark S is very serious, he has some great humor. He has referred to some as muppets. If more folks had humor like this- the world would be better :)
<neuro> QUESTION: how did everyone in Canonical react after you said you were leaving?
<neuro> (cue some comments here, no doubt)
<mhall119> there's in lp:sharkswithfreakinglasers
<MarkDude> lol- yes. Humor rox!
<neuro> jono's next book: My Disappointment in Mailing List Archives
<CaseyB> QUESTION: I may have missed it but what are you going to be doing at XPRIZE?
<neuro> WE MUST SEE THIS SLIDE DECK
<nhaines> CaseyB: he's going to be the Senior Director of Community.
<mhall119> neuro: it's company confidential
<Levan> QUESTION: World Cup starts soon, your opinions
<nik90_> hell yeah...the awesome presentation created by mhall119, popey,  etc...
<neuro> WE MUST SEE A REDACTED VERSION OF THIS SLIDE DECK
<nhaines> mhall119: post it ot the manager's ML.
<mhall119> neuro: the internet can't handle it
<neuro> although it will probably be slide after slide of black screens
<mhall119> nhaines: lol
<neuro> "pope"?
<neuro> HINT?!
<ahayzen> nik90_, o/
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION: if I buy a Nexus 4 (used, I guess), or a Nexus 10, is it easy to install Ubuntu Touch (as easy as installing Windows)?
<Caboose> QUESTION: Is there any chance of periodical q&a's like this in the future?
<mhall119> neuro: no spoilers
<mrbrowsntone3g> The Orange Pope
<neuro> mhall119: i know nothing. genuinely.
<mhall119> Drew_Neilson: it's easier ot install Ubuntu on those devices than installing windows on them
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Levan> QUESTION: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, It kicked in you are leaving ??????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, WHY is it final ubuntu Q&A, is this a joke again ??
<nhaines> Also, apparently, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<neuro> mhall119: but when i buy a new computers the windoes is alredy thereee!
<nhaines> neuro: and when you buy a new Ubuntu phone Ubuntu is already there.
<mhall119> neuro: later this year you can get the same with Ubuntu phones
<neuro> nhaines: please point me to the shop where I can go tomorrow morning and buy an ubuntu phone ... *hides*
<mhall119> neuro: later this year, not tomorrow
<neuro> bah :)
<Kiko075> QUESTION: Are the people in XPRIZE using Ubuntu already? :)
<nhaines> neuro: you're going to have to wait until Ubuntu is finished.  :)
<neuro> you mean it's not finished?
<mhall119> not yet
<vasil> QUESTION:Who are you and what have you done with Jono
<neuro> :)))
<nhaines> neuro: nope.  A lot of people are working very hard on it.
<nik90_> QUESTION: Would you join the app dev community in creating apps and then send your developer experience straight to bzoltan (hint hint :P ) ?
<neuro> nhaines: i'm being a troll, apols :)
<mhall119> nik90_: BBQPad native app?
<neuro> i can see the omgubuntu story now ... "BBQPad app suddenly top of the app store charts"
 * mhall119 would use it
<neuro> jeez, never regret calling rms childish :)
<nhaines> I did the cooking on the barbecue grill yesterday for the family.  Got to break it in!  I briefly thought of Jono then.  :)
<Levan> Say the truth are you leaving because you are planning to start Windows 98 Q&A show ??  seriously it sux that you are leaving
<neuro> i'm off to install windows 98 now
<neuro> what a great OS that was
<nik90_> mhall119: that would be cool..provides some BBQ tips and so on
<nhaines> I've been itching to play X-Wing: Alliance again.  Haven't decided if I'm going to fight Wine or fight Windows 98 in VirtualBox.
<thelionroars> I really liked Dealing with Disrespect and recommended it to a couple of people. Also getting into Bad Voltage :) Congratulations on the new job, best of luck with it and I hope you enjoy your time off recording the album.
<OMX> QUESTION: How can I be sure that the Ubuntu Touch roms made by XDA developers not include some kind of malware. Jono, good luck! A hug from Mexico.
<mhall119> OMX: you have to trust the ROM developers, just like if you were installying Cyanogen
<nhaines> OMX: the only way to know for sure is to examine and build the source yourself.  On the other hand, a very active port will have a lot of other people examining it.
<vasil> QUESTION:Who are those people that were mean to you when im done with OMX marck i will kick there asses as well ps:I didnt get to tell you good job thank you for the great time and BEST OF WISHES
<Caboose> QUESTION: What would be a good last piece of advice you could give to all ubuntu users before you go?
<OMX> Oh... I see...
<Gareth> Yay SCALE :)
<mhall119> Gareth: o/
<Gareth> mhall119: Hey :) hows it going?
<nhaines> Yay I'm going to drink with Jono next SCALE.  :)
<mhall119> busy, especially lately :)
<vasil> QUESTION:WHERE can i finde ubuntu 1.0
<mrbrowsntone3g> Good Luck and at XPRISE and thanks for ur ubuntu insight
<neuro> vasil: no such thing
<mhall119> vasil: the first release was 4.10
<nhaines> vasil: there is no Ubuntu 1.0.  The first release was Ubuntu 4.10 and it's available at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<neuro> i still remember installing it
<Gareth> mhall119: awesome. :)
<snwh> QUESTION: did you pick Malta as Mediterranean getaway for your last developer sprint?
<mhall119> Gareth: going to make it back to another SCaLE one of these days
<neuro> good grief, seven and a half grand?! (just looked at the orange box)
<nhaines> neuro: it's a computing cluster.
<neuro> i know
<nhaines> That's rather cheap actually.
<Guest89142> Will Ubuntu desktop apps like libreoffice and openshot be ported to ubuntu touch. (phone and tablet)?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Late april fools (leaving xD)
<mhall119> Guest89142: probably not
<nhaines> Guest89142: better to ask those development teams.
<neuro> even jack sounds upset (in the background)
<mhall119> Guest89142: for apps that aren't ported, XMir will continue to run them on the desktop
<neuro> QUESTION: can Jack come in and say hello? :)
<Guest89142> so could tablet be turned into desktop mode?
<mrbrowsntone3g> QUESTION:  Do you regret never recommending Skegness as a location  for a sprint.
<mhall119> Guest89142: eventually yes, once the Unity 8 shell gets desktop mode
<vasil> QUESTION:QUitar sololololololololololololololololololololololololo
<Neo31> Drew_Neilson, I have a nexus 4 and i have installed ubuntu touch on it. I will be very pleased to provide help if you need it ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Guest89142, there was an interview on either the Ubuntu UK podcast or linux voice, (I think Ubuntu UK podcast) Where they said that they are going to try!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> BUT JONO You've inspired so many people!
<Neo31> Drew_Neilson, it is easy to install on nexus 4 that I can confirm ;)
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: +1
<toddc> +1
<nhaines> It's easy to install on a Nexus 5 too.  :)
<nhaines> Now if I can get sound during phone calls that'd be great.  :P
<Guest89142> So, if Ubuntu tablet runs on both ARM and x86/64 will the app development lean towards one archtecture?
<Neo31> +1 solo
<vasil> QUESTION:I wont stop asking for a quitar solo PS Good lock for your futur endevers
<thelionroars> so is it installable on the 2012 nexus 7?
<mhall119> Guest89142: most of the archive is already cross-compiled for x86, amd64 and armhf
<theBest> nhaines: Doese Ubuntu work well with Nexus 5? Or are there some problems still?
<nhaines> theBest: no, it's not supported, so there's only a very old build available.
<nhaines> theBest: wait, sorry.  :)
<nhaines> thelionroars: no, it's not supported, so there's only a very old build available.
<mhall119> nhaines: there's a G+ community for Ubuntu on the Nexus 5
<thelionroars> thanks nhaines
<Neo31> nhaines, i have a friend who wants to install ubuntu touch on a nexus 5. i've found what is needed on xda forum but do you have recommendations or a straitforward tutorial for him ?
<theBest> nhaines: No problem. Don't have one anyway but maybe in the future.
<nhaines> thelionroars: I've noticed that sound clears up very quickly and works fine, but there's no sound coming in during phone calls and the battery shows 30% of it's actual charge value.  Otherwise it works fine.
<nhaines> Neo31: have him root his phone, install MultiROM Manager, and he's finished.  Very, very easy.
<mhall119> nhaines: theBest: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107225355463332672169 might have a better supported image
<neuro> lol
<Neo31> nhaines, sound works perfectly during phone calls on nexus 4
<nhaines> Neo31: doesn't matter to me.  I don't have one.
<neuro> wish i could go for a nap at 11 in the morning :)
<mrbrowsntone3g> GUITATR YES
<Neo31> thanks for the hint nhaines
<vasil> QUESTIION: Where can i finde the first ever ubuntu image
<thelionroars> guitar is good
<micah2> I think it is fitting to wrap up this Q&A with guitar
<snwh> i was hoping for a kazoo solo
<neuro> vasil: dude, 4.10, google it
<nhaines> vasil: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<MarkDude> Kazookaukelele-drumset next
<Drew_Neilson> Neo31 thank you, that is very nice of you.  I don't actually own any Nexus devices right now, but I might buy a used Nexus 4 if I can get one cheap (but in decent condition) and play around with it by installing Ubuntu on it (it would not be my primary phone).
<CrusaderAD> Good luck Jono, congrats!
<theBest> Yes to guitar.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you know that we love you?
<RogerCarder> Question Guitar solo, something by Mark Knopler
<k1l> guitar \o/
<Drew_Neilson> Neo31 or maybe I'd get a Nexus 10 instead and do the same thing.
<snwh> QUESTION: blues guitar?
<Guest89142> If Ubuntu ARM tablets are released, that would mean a full desktop operating system on a tablet. Do you guys see development from 3rd party or proprietary software developing for ARM ubuntu?
<MarkDude> Explain later- when jack is older - you HAD to wake him up, think of the metalheads
<Neo31> QUESTION : SOLO ?
<nhaines> Anyone who wants an Ubuntu phone but isn't a developer is probably going to be best served by just buying an Ubuntu phone.
<mrbrowsntone3g> QUESTION:  Will you be having <Micheal Meeks on Bad Voltage.
<neuro> DENIED
<mhall119> oh, that was close, almost screwed up there
<k1l> jack is not sleeping :)
<toddc> bass no amp
<MarkDude> Explain later- when jack is older - you HAD to wake him up, think of the metalheads
<nik90_> QUESTION: Do you realize we are going be forcing you to do your Q&A next week as well? :D
<nshiell> QUESTION: What will your main responsibilities be at xprise?
<nik90_> s/be/to be
<mhall119> nik90_: the rest of the team will be doing the Q&A next week
<mhall119> so you can still abuse us :)
<nik90_> mhall119: ah yes :)
<MarkDude> Years from now- will Jack want a dad that ROCKED, or decided to be namby pamby and let him sleep
<neuro> QUESTION: can you finish off by just looking into the cam and saying deadpan, in your best Arnie voice, "I'LL BE BACK"
<mhall119> Guest89142: yes, I forsee proprietary software coming to Ubuntu on ARM too
<neuro> this is just an excuse to make jono do an arnie voice
<micah2> QUESTION: What was your favorite memory from your time at Canonical?
<Drew_Neilson> nhaines I am not a developer, that's why I was asking if it is as easy to install Ubuntu on phones and tablets as it is to install Windows on desktops and laptops.
<mhall119> micah2: oh, good questions
<MarkDude> Question; since you cant play music- I assume you also wear Dockers- at what point did you notice you were Old?
<neuro> mhall119: you're just saying that because you didn't think of it :)
<alket> Hey jono , I was on your first and now last episode
<mrbrowsntone3g> QUESTION:  Do XPRISE and the shuttleworth foundation collaborate
<vasil> QUESTION:THis isnt a question but i dont care i just whant to say this was the one thing i was looking forward for this every week after one long week full of idioots that dont care about inovation and i can speek whi someone that speeks my language
<mhall119> neuro: I've been working for him for 2 years, I'm afraid of the answer ;)
<RogerCarder> Question I'm going to stand and clap at the end of your Q&A  Thanks Jono.
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: only for supported devices, but there's no reason to think Canonical's going to keep supporting Android devices once Ubuntu devices are out.
<Neo31> Drew_Neilson, I don't have a nexus 10 or 7. The tablet experience is a little bit different but I guess it is good. but still Ubuntu Touch development is very hot on the Nexus 4
<neuro> mhall119: in case "oh yeah, it's that time when I got to say goodbye to mhall119" :)
<mhall119> heh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When are you quiting XPrise to work at Canonical?
<neuro> friday
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<MarkDude> No acoustic instruments? Banjo + xprize sticker = tax writeoff AND a chance for him to sleep
<jk123> Does Canonical expect Google to port their apps (gmail, maps, drive) over to Ubuntu Touch as native apps?
<mhall119> kazookalele
<neuro> that was terrible :)
<neuro> but awesome
<MarkDude> LOl
<snwh> that's going to be a gif
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> i'll be back
<thelionroars> now say 'Maria, it was only the maid arrrgggh'
<MarkDude> +1 gif- and it with worng captions
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION: when Ubuntu phones and tablets are commercially available, will development for Ubuntu on Nexus devices continue?
<jk123> Question: Does Canonical expect Google to port their apps (gmail, maps, drive) over to Ubuntu Touch as native apps?
<vasil> QUESTION: Will you come to bulgaria
<nshiell> Jazz music in Prague is awsome
<neuro> jazz music in prague is jazzy
<Neo31> Drew_Neilson, there is BQ and Meizu already ;) more to expect soon
<nshiell> QUESTION: Do you think Open Source should do more crowd funding, like the edge?
<theBest> When was the first Q&A Hangout with Jono?
<neuro> QUESTION: and for the first time, I'll abuse the not-asking-a-question thing: dude, you're awesome, best of luck at XPrize (got it right this time) and hopefully will see you soon
<alket> jono: don't go , you are the icon of ubuntu (joking good luck)
<mhall119> thanks for everything jono :)
<thmslld> Thanks Jono!
<thelionroars> thanks jono :)
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION: I should clarify my question: when Ubuntu phones and tablets are commercially available, will development BY CANONICAL for Ubuntu on Nexus devices continue?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'LL BE THERE JONO
<nhaines> Oh man, I just realized I should've called jono on the phone and crashed the Q&A.
<neuro> cheers jono, you crazy bearded baldy man
<Neo31> Thank you jono
<nhaines> You escaped this time, jono!
<MarkDude> Rock on Dude. Enjoy your time off- and let's grill some things....
<ahayzen> thanks jono :)
 * nhaines shakes fist.
<mhall119> Drew_Neilson: probably, because the Nexus devices are good for that kind of development
<theBest> jono: Your Q&A's won't be on Ubuntu on air? Where to find you? :D
<alket> thank you jono
<k1l> thanks jono, good luck for your new task
<nik90_> thanks jono..wish you the best :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> <3
<neuro> the afterparty is in #badvoltage!!!!
<jk123> You Rock Jono!
<jono> thanks, everyone!
 * MarkDude <3 Jono too :D
<jono> will blog about where my Q&As will be
<nhaines> jono: thanks for another great Q&A, jono.  :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> WE ALL LOVE JONO, BUT EXPECIALLY ME!
<alket> ChloeWolfieGirl: me more :D
<Minska1> Thank you, Jono! Best of luck!
<neuro> jono: minus several million style points for using "blog" as a verb ;)
<jono> ChloeWolfieGirl, :-)
<jono> neuro, screw you :-)
<neuro> haha
<MarkDude> lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> alket NUUUU I love Jono more!
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: i think his wife will have something to say about that :)
<alket> bye everyone , and good luck on this sad day
<MarkDude> neuro, his verb use was STELLAR there XD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro Maybe... I think she'll be fine if... I hide and stay away from jono forever xD
<neuro> MarkDude: you LIE, sir
<mhall119> neuro: 'log' can be a verb, why not 'blog'?
<RogerCarder> See you all soon.
 * MarkDude makes stories more interesting :D
<neuro> mhall119: because 'newspaper' is not a verb
<neuro> "I'm totally going to newspaper this story"
<MarkDude> Objects can be verbs
<neuro> your mom's a verb
 * neuro runs :)
<MarkDude> Sure you could choose tapping, but I could also tap you with newspaper and others
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I love you guys xD
<MarkDude> I would be newspapering
<neuro> yeah but the meaning of "tap" in the verb context is not the same as "tap" in its noun context
<neuro> you don't say "i'm going to tap a glass of water
<neuro> and i'd say "tapping a keg" is an edge case
<neuro> before anyone else says it
<MarkDude> Were I to drill a hole- in said glass- I would be tapping the glass
<neuro> no, you'd be drilling the glass
<mhall119> can you tap a blog, or blog a tap?
<neuro> you're just making stuff up now
<neuro> i hate you all
<neuro> i don't really
<RogerCarder> Chloewolfiegirl I think you really will miss Jono here.
<neuro> yes i do
<MarkDude> What are your plans? Tap a glass of water
<neuro> i'm fickle
<MarkDude> The act of doing something- can be a verb
<ChloeWolfieGirl> RogerCarder Yeah..
<neuro> STOP TOUCHING ME
<MarkDude> Depending on the style guide one uses
<neuro> i think you're just making **** up
<RogerCarder> You'll have to follow him to the Q&A, see you there!
<MarkDude> Nope, of course- your main point is correct- at least partially, but style has loosened a bit
<RogerCarder> *New
<neuro> i'm not saying you can't say it, just that - in my book - several million style point penalty, if you please
 * MarkDude wonders how trolly it would be to say"your correct" and go to get some more coffee
<ChloeWolfieGirl> haha yeah, I'll be there... Start raiding the new cupboard's of the new Q&A
<neuro> well, you're saying "your" instead of "you're", so ...
<MarkDude> Yes, trolly
<neuro> probably accurate within the troll milieu
<MarkDude> :)
<neuro> or, what you said
<Drew_Neilson> I have a question: you know how with Android you cannot make icons, text, etc. bigger on your screen like you can with Windows 7?  Can you do that with Ubuntu for phones and tablets?
<neuro> look, you're all wrong, i'm right, pfff
<neuro> Drew_Neilson: you've missed the Q&A, you know this, yes?
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: not at the moment.
<MarkDude> IMHO, blog used as a word indicates a sense of being stuck in 2008, forget verbage
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Drew_Neilson I could imagine that being something in the future
<neuro> MarkDude: o rly?
<neuro> what would you suggest instead?
<neuro> for a website mainly consisting of posts presented ordered by time descending?
<MarkDude> Tumblr
<Drew_Neilson> neuro: yes I know that the Q&A session has ended.
<neuro> Drew_Neilson: ok
<neuro> MarkDude: that's a service
<neuro> that does blogs
<MarkDude> Well I think blog makes it sem less important than it can be
<RogerCarder> See ya all soon.
<neuro> MarkDude: i think you're attaching too much importance to the word :)
<MarkDude> Full circle- agreed :)
<neuro> :)
<neuro> you just want to go make a coffee, don't you :)
<MarkDude> Nice to be able to talk to a grownup that is willing to be silly too :)
<neuro> who says i'm a grownup!?!?
<MarkDude> Maybe the other way 'round
<neuro> WHO?!
<MarkDude> XD
<neuro> bah distinct lack of video on the q&a youtube page so far
<neuro> i have youtube-dl standing by ...
<Drew_Neilson> I was wondering about that because on my brother's old Android phone, which is now mine, all the icons and text are rightly-sized (in my opinion), but on brand-new Galaxy S4s, the text and icons appear smaller than I would like.  At least, that's what I thought when I looked at the S4 at Best Buy.
<neuro> higher res
<Drew_Neilson> neuro yes I figured that, that'
<Drew_Neilson> neuro that's why I wondered if Ubuntu for phones and tablets allows you to adjust the scale to make elements bigger (bigger icons, text, etc.).  I've been told that Android doesn't allow users to do that.
<Drew_Neilson> gotta go, cya
<rrohde> Question - Jono, will you continue to use Ubuntu?
<rstreeter> Hello jono
<neuro> rrohde: you missed it
<neuro> finished 20 mins ago
<rrohde> @neuro Oh... what did he say  - will he use Ubuntu still?
<neuro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpSYOFHPi9M
<rrohde> thanks
<rstreeter> QUESTION: When will the convergence be complete for the code base
<neuro> rstreeter: um ... :)
<neuro> 20:24 <neuro> finished 20 mins ago
<visoos> I think i'm late
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-28
<hqbui> ls
<hqbui> dir
<hqbui> top
<hqbui> pwd
<hqbui> exit
<dholbach> good morning
<Jung-Kyu> .
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/28/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<t1mp> hello
<ahayzen> o/
<nik90_> hello
<nik90_> mhall119: u r live
<sil2100> o/
<ahayzen> mhall119, we can see you!
<mrbrownstone> your are live
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<JDGwf> Hi JCastro & Nik90_ :)
<nik90_> JDGwf: hello
<mhall119> if you have questions you can ask them in here at any time, just start it with "QUESTION" so I get a highlight on it
<ahayzen> mhall119, we're using it on the mediascanner2 models for the music-app :)
<mhall119> ahayzen: like it?
<ahayzen> mhall119, yeah it works well :) we use it for sorting
<mhall119> cool, I'll have to find time to try it on my app
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2014/05/calling-for-ubuntu-online-summit-sessions/
<philoulafripouil> When will be released Ubuntu 14.10 ?
<ahayzen> thanks guys :)
<dart> Bluetooth seems to be an issue
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<nik90_> jose: ping
<nik90_> jose: Can you book a session "Ubuntu Core Apps" for Thursday May 29th 12:00 UTC
<jose> nik90_: hey, can you send me the full details to onair@ubuntu.com? I'll have it done for sure
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-29
<ChloeWolfieGirl> WOOOO Ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-30
<Guest92197> Hello Guys!
<Guest92197> Nelesh?
<Guest92197> Nekhelesh
<Guest92197> Enna pannange
<ssss> hhh
<ssss> qdd
<juggalo068> will ubuntu 14.10 web apps work with flash player
<rudgan2> now i can talk to myself
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-01
<LedM> hello
<LedM> i am trying to record lines in fstab, okey, bot The fstab on ubuntu 14 is restoring to defaults after reboot. WHY?:-O
<LedM> what i have to edit to RECORD MY LINES IN /etc/fstab ? Why your ubuntu FORBID EXEC ON PENDRIVES? HA? REALLY I WANT TO K-NOW!
<LedM> WHY NOBODY TALKS ON THIS ROOM?
<LedM> you are tryin  to FORBID EXEC ON PENDRIVES? BUT IS MY ROOT ! HOW MAY I HAVE TOLERATE MABNUALLY MOUNTING?
<LedM> IS MY ROOT! NOT AND NEVER YOURS!
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-31
<gamsufa> Hello guys
<dpm> hi everyone
<Jarlath> Phew, thought I was an hour late :)
<mhall119> o/
<dpm> we're about to start :)
<mhall119> about to start
<Jarlath> Oh, it's last weeks one I'm watching then.
<dpm> we're sorting out a couple of issues with sound and we'll be right there in a sec :)
<mhall119> jarlath: refresh the page
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I blame snaply
<ChloeWolfieGirl> *snappy
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: :-P
<jarlath> mhall119: thanks :)
<jarlath> QUESTION: Is a 'papercuts'-like initiative happening under the name of 'band aids' for UT here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/band-aids-uphone
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I can hear you :3
<richrboo> QUESTION: is mobile still a key part of Ubuntu plans? Read Shuttleworth said unlikely Ubuntu Phone will be lead device. What is end goal for Phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite flavoured pie?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: HUD?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Messaging framework?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION; New notifications?
<coocoomber> QUESTION: when will meizu pro5 be back on stock?
<Thunder>  QUESTION: Is there a timetable for snaps to come to the phone and tablet? If not, when do you think it is likely to happen?
<mhall119> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-2016-lets-make-text-and-vector-art-awesome
<jarlath> QUESTION: A recent update to the libnl package was causing systems to loose their network interfaces on 14.04. I'm wondering why Ubuntu/Canonical don't use automated testing for critical packages such as these?
<dpm> thanks everyone for the questions!
<dpm> we'll get to them in a minute after the news update
<richrboo_> QUESTION: also read Shuttleworth, doesn't use Ubuntu Phone. Interested if you all do or don't use it as daily driver?
<coocoomber> QUESTION: i am trying to find a phone with ubuntu but all links from http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices are out of stock or 404 links
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Michael Hall are you going to start vreating Ubuntu backgrounds using Krita? (please)
<mhall119> coocoomber: which ones are 404?
<mhall119> coocoomber: can you file bugs against lp:ubuntu-website for those?
<coocoomber> E4.5 is dead link
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite nonalcoholic beverage?
<nick110> QUESTION: has the development of OnePlus One stopped? I haven't seen much news about it.
<coocoomber> what is lp:ubuntu-website?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: going to start a tea vs. tea war here :)
<coocoomber> can you try?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nick110 it has not, its slowed down due to exams and dead lines
<mhall119> coocoomber: launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mhall119 a goal added to my ubuntu Q&A's Start culture wars/arguments ;P
<coocoomber> i don't know how to, can you do it instead?
<coocoomber> the e4.5 link is dead
<coocoomber> 404 code
<jarlath> QUESTION: I clean install/reflash of my E4.5 fixed a lot of issues. I know all systems have this problem but how can updated systems be made equal to clean installs on the phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What game do you wish was available for Linux which currently is not?
<ElectricBob>  QUESTION: I believe that Mark Shuttleworth mentioned at the start of the year that the next verison of snaps may include ways for unity 8 apps to perform some processes in the background. Is this on the books for this year?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What feature would you like to see in scopes?
<ElectricBob>  QUESTION: Although snaps and the technology behind them are open source, it seems that other major linux distributions are not considering it and are instead going with Gnome's own flatpack or something else.  Is it possible for other ditributions like Fedora or Suse to use snaps without Canonical being involved? If not, what would need to change in order for that to become a possibility? I find it frustrating when anothe
<nick110> ChloeWolfieGirl: ah, ok. I love my oneplus one and i love ubuntu touch on it
<coocoomber> QUESTION: howto install snaps on phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nick110 same :) headphones and calls are coming next, hyped but trying to keep patient x'D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Part of microsofts convergence plan is the xbox, when will canonical have an xbox competitor, or is the idea to leave that to steamOS?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> x'D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Can we see a ubuntu edge device, I know the original didnt get enough money but Id love to see a new one with usb-c and wired convergence.
<nick110> QUESTION: I have been in many linux communities, but the Ubuntu community is the most friendly, human, and helpful one, how do you think Ubuntu achieve this?
<popey> nick110: code of conduct goes a long way
<popey> given we've had that since 2004 or so, it's quite ingrained
<jarlath> QUESTION: I thought I was alone with problems with location services (which affect uNav and Nearby scope) but a recent review of MX5 reported similar. Is it on the radar at Canonical?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Is it / will it be possible to program ubuntu apps on rust?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Windows Phones are loosing market share, Windows Phones currently have more features, more apps and are more slick then ubuntu phones, how will Ubuntu Phones avoid similar circumstances that Microsoft is going through?
<sebThreeM10white> hi
<jarlath> QUESTION: There have been hundreds if not thousands of reports of institutions or regions switching to Ubuntu over the years. Is there a central place to go back and read them?
<nick110> QUESTION: will mark be at Ubucon Europe, and do you is there some known speakers and talks yet?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu over take windows in marketshare?
<jarlath> QUESTION: Any plans to make it easier to report bugs from the phone? For example, a link to the launchpad page in the app store entry as well as a mobile friendly launchpad :)
<jarlath> QUESTION: David P, my wife wants to know how you got the glass bottle around the light bulb :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: 12 :)
<mariogrip> devices
<mariogrip> + exam and stuff
<ChloeWolfieGirl> hai mariogrip
<mariogrip> hay ChloeWolfieGirl :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :3
<nick110> QUESTION: Will there be Ubuntu touch on OnePlus 3? that would be awesome
<nick110> hi mariogrip! :D
<mariogrip> nick110: Hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What little thing do you want to see different or changed in Ubuntu phone that may not have much attention because its small compaired to other features or dont feel its worthy of a launchpad bug?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nick110 dreams
<mariogrip> :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Are there plans to talk to more smaller phone manufacturers like WileyFox and OnePlus or are you heading for the top with Samsung and Sony?
<popey> I spoke to WileyFox :)
<popey> They are nice people.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip need to get Ubuntu working perfectly on other devices so you can port it to the OP3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Popey I asked the WileyFox people about the posibility of an Ubuntu pjone, they said they couldnt but they do seem like a really nice comapny :)
<jarlath> QUESTION: When will unity8 in 16.04 repo support installs from the app store? They download 100% then give an error.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is the D in this name showing or not?
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: yeah!
 * mariogrip needs to hurry up!
 * mariogrip is to slow!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Gotta Go Fast
<mariogrip> sonic :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Haha yes!
<SebthreeM10HD> QUESTION: What happended to Ubuntu Light?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: where is my Ubuntu watch? :)
<artas> whats the best ubuntu for 2 gigas ram?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats the best way to convince other software venders to make linux apps? Will snappy help developers of other OS's make linux apps?
<mariogrip> artas: normal ubuntu will run fine with that :)
<artas> thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mariogrip itll happen when you port ubuntu to the apple watch ;P
<artas> good question cloeworf!
<mariogrip> artas: but, nothing is "best" ubuntu, the best one is what you like :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mariogrip +2
<artas> I like it :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> #DesignedWithUbuntuInMind
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl: what was?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Ubuntu edge
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl: sure but it never hapended for real, hence these BQ and Meizu devices which were made with Android in mind not Ubuntu
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Seb thsts why Id like to see a new ubuntu edge ;P
<artas> its possíbel to put any phone with "ubuntu", i will like to try on my phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> artas: nope, but if you got a Nexus 4 or  something like that you should be able to put it on ther
<SebthreeBQM10HD> artas: one plus ones have a port to
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: oh, apple products will be like trying to flash nexus 4 recovery on a rock.... so, that will be hard
<wurdee> QUESTION: I see the potential for JuJu. I'm stumbling over the huge flux happening on 2.0devel. When will there be a stable 2.0 release of JuJu?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mariogrip: When will you port Ubuntu to the iPhone 6?
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: when apple makes Itunes for linux :)
<artas> wow,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl: have you got a WIndows phone which one?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mariogrip: Soon tm
<artas> need to go, take care
<dpm> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/speakers
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Seb I dont, but Ive used a few (friends) they are fast and have more apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl: yees they will hae more apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> can use the WIndows 10 store :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on more reecent ones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Yeah facebook are making new apps for windows phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl: but the interesting feature is contiumem but only for the more expensive high end ones Lumias
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so you haen't used that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> need a dock to use it thingey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unlike Ubuntu's thing :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I havent used continuem, I just look at these things on youtube and in stores, looking at the competition
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl: shame the expensive ones are so expensive since I got a nex dock coming next month or so, got to give them my address first
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I'll be using my remix minis with it and other  things I can connedct to it :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nice device for Ubuntu convergence as well so
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Yeah thats what I was thinking when seeing them.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seeing what?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: why isn't canonical sponsoring mariogrip (ubports) for his great work??
<mariogrip> :P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip: asked by :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl: seeing what?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Convergence options.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the nexdock you meant?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I saw Jane Sibler atweet in my emails, thats how I found out orignally :d
<dragonbite> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seems it's going to cost me about the same as what I bought it for, the actsaully get it here, shipping and customs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to actsauly get it here
<jarlath_> mhall119: that was me, correct :)
<jarlath_> thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Damn..
<mariogrip> hahah :P
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is sebsebseb
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What's the status on Unity8 with binary Nvidia drivers
<mariogrip> awww :=)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :3
<jarlath_> Thanks guys!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank y'all :)
<mariogrip> Thanks :D
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Bye guys
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hello mhall119 's wife or whoever that was :d he h
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119: good session
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dpm: ^
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> SebthreeBQM10HD, I like the device you're running ;)
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: daughter :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who put that dpm ? this IRC client isn't the best
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119: oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dpm: yeah it's a good device :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-04
<WLBI> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-29
<ali> join
<ali> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-05-29
<dedded> hello from russia
